

Ask HN: Points display on comments gone? - stellar678

Was there just a change in whether points are displayed next to comments from other users? I now see point values only next to my own comments.
======
latch
pg is experimenting with stuff.

See:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2434333>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2434975>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2403696>

~~~
jwe
Thanks for the thread to OP and thanks to you for answering - I was just
asking myself the exact same question (Google to the rescue - this thread came
up).

Good thinking to start experimenting with karma-related features.

It makes me re-think my own hn-visiting-process and at the same time I keep
reflecting about how I currently comb through threads. Thanks pg!

